# i cant stop, its not fun



## Gurplex2 (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJ4Fi8PJbng

so
its safe to say that cubing has changed my life forever
it seems like whatever bar i set, whatever bar i break, im still disappointed with myself
sooooooo
tonight i finally snapped, CRIED because i couldnt sub 1:30 at will.
~[frustrating]
my achievements dont make up for my failures and they leave me with jagged scars that hurt.
then i look at myself and compare myself. always to ibrahim who is always 2 seconds faster
he taunts me in my dreams and i get so consumed in jealousy that i start DSAGIDGDSFASDIFJ UHHGGGG.
i would tell you i quit at this point but thats impossible, ive tried many times.
i cant even cool down and take breaks
i cant even cube to releave stress
i cant even call it a hobby anymore

i think ive ventured on to a point of no return
RIP Sanity

~Gurplex


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 12, 2009)

get a 9x9.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 12, 2009)

daniel...that ain't gonna help...
Gurplex, try this. This is the last reosrt if something like this happened to me...
Gurplex, throw your cube against the wall. Hard. If something's controlling you, you have to fight back. I'm not saying this to make fun of you, I swear. It's the only thing I can come up with...
Throw it.


----------



## Edward (Dec 12, 2009)

Its like dealing with a drug addiction. You cant stop "cold turkey".

(I'[m debating my thoughts whether or not your serious)


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Dec 12, 2009)

sometimes i got really pissed at my times, i just throw my cube down at my keyboard and rest for 1 min


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Dec 12, 2009)

listen to brutally heavy metal. like Dethklok!


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 12, 2009)

Um, if this is serious, then you should see a doctor.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 12, 2009)

For all you people assuming he is joking, it's not like this is an outrageous feeling. From what I understand, it seems like he is "really into it" to the point he expects good times from himself.

And once you reach that point it does change from a fun hobby into something with important goals. It's perfectly fine. It also motivates people to do things they wouldn't normally do, usually resulting in a much better end then if they would not have felt it.

Just because something went from fun to intense does not mean it's bad.

However the part about wanting to stop and not being able to could be one of a few things (in my opinion).

1) You don't want to quit because you enjoy it to much, but at the time you aren't happy and just want to give up.
or
2) You still feel the need to break those records/do better then you previously did.

My advice: I have no solid advice to give. Maybe just try slowing down a little bit, not solve speed, but amount of time cubing. Maybe find a fun game to play instead, or something like that. Join a club or something.

I have felt like you did, took a 2 month break solving cubes like once a week and it turned out for the better. When I came back I actually was better then before I left.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vgbjason (Dec 12, 2009)

find something to replace cubing. learn to play the piano or something. When you're at home, do that , and when you're somewhere else, whip out the cube. You'll start cubing less and gain a higher appreciation for something else.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average

nuffsaid


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 12, 2009)

This actually happened to me, too. I just didn't like cubing for a while. My times didn't go down, and I felt guilty because I was supposed to be doing my homework or reading a book. My grades suffered, and I didn't feel good. I thought I would never be like those drug addicts in Health class videos. But then the love suddenly came back after I learned full OLL. Then I lubed my cube, and I couldn't get enough. But this time, I learned valuable lessons, like making cubing the reward, not the time killer. It will be hard to stop. Just ask someone to hide your cubes for a while. Maybe when you pick it back up after doing something else, like basketball or chess or guitar or etc., you will gain the love again.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 12, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> daniel...that ain't gonna help...
> Gurplex, try this. This is the last reosrt if something like this happened to me...
> Gurplex, throw your cube against the wall. Hard. If something's controlling you, you have to fight back. I'm not saying this to make fun of you, I swear. It's the only thing I can come up with...
> Throw it.



DO NOT THROW CUBE

I lost the core of my A II when I did that.

RIP my speedcube.....


----------



## Dene (Dec 12, 2009)

LMAO. It sounds to me like someone needs to take a huge chill pill. Cut the poor wuzzy act and get over it.


----------



## rookie (Dec 12, 2009)

that was the funniest video ive seen in a while. you're like a two year old.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 13, 2009)

rookie said:


> you're like a two year old.



Except he has a little more colourful vocabulary.


----------



## rookie (Dec 13, 2009)

lol oh yea


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 13, 2009)

Don't give up...


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Dec 13, 2009)

rookie said:


> that was the funniest video ive seen in a while. you're like a two year old.



What if he is serious and he now reads this. How will this make him feel?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 13, 2009)

This is not funny


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 13, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> This is not funny



Ditto


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 13, 2009)

its just like Yu Nakajima (except he didnt break down). I think he just got "sick" of it, im not sure how anyone can be so serious about cubing. Especially since it is a hobby.

I usually tell people that want to leave. "Move on to a bigger cube" or. "Get another puzzle" like the Square-1

Although, the breakdown at the end was really random. You were only cubing for about 35 seconds (i kinda timed it). And you were doing pretty well. It looked like a sub 1:30.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Dec 13, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> its just like Yu Nakajima (except he didnt break down). I think he just got "sick" of it, im not sure how anyone can be so serious about cubing. Especially since it is a hobby.
> 
> I usually tell people that want to leave. "Move on to a bigger cube" or. "Get another puzzle" like the Square-1
> 
> Although, the breakdown at the end was really random. You were only cubing for about 35 seconds (i kinda timed it). And you were doing pretty well. It looked like a sub 1:30.



Well, maybe it was because he paused, stopping it from becoming his PB. That is really frustrating, but i don't know.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 13, 2009)

If you still love to cube but you are angry that you can't reach given time barriers, I think it's not only about cubing anymore. Maybe you have other problems which make you feel bad and you try to compensate it with good times in cubing? I'm not a psychologist but sometimes I'm also angry about things or persons which I usually like because of other things which I'm not satisfied of. The reason is that I want them to make it better. You got a bad grade - you shout at your girlfriend, because you want her to solace (is that the correct word?) you. You had a bad day - you throw your cube. It's just a thought that's maybe totally bullsh*t but it applies for me..


----------



## Eternal Heart (Dec 13, 2009)

Major fail.


----------



## (R) (Dec 13, 2009)

maybe an exorcist...


----------



## rookie (Dec 13, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> rookie said:
> 
> 
> > that was the funniest video ive seen in a while. you're like a two year old.
> ...


lol oh i dont doubt that he's serious. how do you think that video made ME feel?

that and:


Dene said:


> Cut the poor wuzzy act and get over it.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 13, 2009)

rookie said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > rookie said:
> ...



I'm almost certain he's serious...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gurplex. This makes me a sad panda. ;(


----------



## Dene (Dec 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> rookie said:
> 
> 
> > Jake Gouldon said:
> ...



I believe that rookie is agreeing with you.
(I'm assuming that you misread rookie, and you think that rookie thinks Gurplex2 is not serious. If you didn't misread him then ignore me >.<).


----------



## rookie (Dec 13, 2009)

Denes right, i actually think he's serious. so yea agreeing with Sa too.

its okay to feel frustrated, but seriously filming yourself being frustrated and then expecting pity from the forum? its like you want us to hold your hand to guide you through this depressing phase of your life. meanwhile, there are people struggling to put food on the table.


----------



## Eternal Heart (Dec 13, 2009)

rookie said:


> its like you want us to hold your hand to guide you through this depressing phase of your life.



Maybe he does. What if he has nobody else to turn to?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 13, 2009)

Eternal Heart said:


> rookie said:
> 
> 
> > its like you want us to hold your hand to guide you through this depressing phase of your life.
> ...



+1.
Yeah. We're the Speedsolving community. Let's help our fallen comrade.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 13, 2009)

if its that serious of a problem. speedcubers are not qualified to give him mental help


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 13, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> if its that serious of a problem. speedcubers are not qualified to give him mental help



I said "help", not "treat".
I'm saying we can help him along to get over it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 13, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> if its that serious of a problem. speedcubers are not qualified to give him mental help



We can if we believe!!!


----------



## rookie (Dec 13, 2009)

um, okay im done. this thread is ridiculous.


----------



## Meep (Dec 13, 2009)

I used to react like that to the smallest misfortunes in video games years ago. =( It's all about the competitive aspect of it- hobby, sport, anything. I find I get frustrated less when I'm practicing/racing with friends in person rather than practicing alone. I'd guess it had to do with the 'racing yourself' aspect of it where you ultimately just can't win.

Just my thoughts


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Don't give up...











on-topic:
i understand your feeling. i used to get this when i play kartrider, as i kept on being unable to get a hardcore laptime because i skipped a day of practice session. so what it did is move here to toronto and lose my computer so i can't play. right now im using a crappy computer that lags when playing tetris.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> Its like dealing with a drug addiction. You cant stop "cold turkey".
> 
> (I'[m debating my thoughts whether or not your serious)



Yah hah! Untrue sir. I stopped cubing on January 15th and touched a cube twice in that time (Jan 21, Feb 6). I've done a couple simulator solves and posted a few times here, but after I do my next average of 5 or 12, and get my 100th post here, I'm probably done completely until spring break. My grades have improved back to their baller levels, and I'm fairly happy.


----------

